# Deck belt help



## jogludee (Mar 10, 2011)

Call me dumb, but I'm new to all this lawn tractor business. I inherited a Yardman TA4140 (13AA473A643) with a worn deck belt but I can't figure out how to get the belt past the guide pins to get it off. Do these guide pins come off, and if so, how?
Many thanks for any help offered.
Joe


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Well, on MTD's theres a set of pins that either screw into a plate under the motor ( the plate is actually a guide set for the drive belt) - then two single flat bolts hang down and hold the deck drive belt onto the lower part of the motor pulley. Ive also seen some with a metal cage that holds the belts in place as well.

On the deck, theres two large metal 'boxes' that are guards for the deck mandrel pullies - they simply bolt to the deck , then you can acess the belt.

I have like 8 MTD's so pretty much seen everything on em.


----------



## jogludee (Mar 10, 2011)

Many thanks for responding! Thought I was on my own there for a while.
The two pins that stop the lowest belt coming off seem to have nuts under the blade cover. Am I right in saying the only way to get them off is to remove the cutting deck completely, or will they come off without this. I've pretty much detached the deck belt from the tractor, the only things holding it on now are a big spring attached to the back wheel and the fine wire that I assume is the brake cable. Still a bit stuck. There doesn't seem to be any metal boxes for this lower belt so the belt itself is easy to get to, just still can't get the damn thing off because of these pins that stick up from the cutting deck.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

jogludee said:


> Many thanks for responding! Thought I was on my own there for a while.
> The two pins that stop the lowest belt coming off seem to have nuts under the blade cover. Am I right in saying the only way to get them off is to remove the cutting deck completely, or will they come off without this. I've pretty much detached the deck belt from the tractor, the only things holding it on now are a big spring attached to the back wheel and the fine wire that I assume is the brake cable. Still a bit stuck. There doesn't seem to be any metal boxes for this lower belt so the belt itself is easy to get to, just still can't get the damn thing off because of these pins that stick up from the cutting deck.


 Welcome to the Forum! Yep unbolt the pins, and removing the deck may be easier to get at the nuts to remove them. I believe the fine wire is what engages the blades to mow, and the spring that goes to the rearend will have to be removed to drop the deck. Let us know if you need further help.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

hmm- any way to post of picture of it? 

One bad thing about the MTD's is that large spring - its under alot of tension as well , be careful around it.

MTD's have a rod that actuates the brakes- unless this is a different ( and older) MTD i havent seen- ive never seen a wire to them- the decks i have activate when you lower the lift handle - it could be to a sensor?


----------

